# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Drejtimi i flokeve per kohe te gjate

## Rebele

Eh... nje nga problemet qe hasin shume vajza jane floket kacurrela natyrale qe jo vetem limitojne modelet qe mund ti besh floket por gjate veres thithin gjithe ate nxehtesi si sfungjer...

Eh...cfare s'kemi provuar..."Hair Straightening Condition", "Freeze and Shine" edhe nje "Blowout" tek parukjeri eshte vetem per nje dite 

Por tani ka nje zgjidhje: *Japanese Hair Treatment*
i shpikur ne Japoni (kuptohet) 
i drejton floket ne maksimum me ane te Thermal Heat dhe shume pak kimikate
rezultati: floke te drejta te mendafshta; e ruajne kualitetin e tyre
zgjat per 6 muaj deri ne nje vit
mund te zgjase edhe pergjithmone nese shkoni nje here ne 6 muaj ose nje here ne 9 muaj mbas drejtimit te pare (varet sa shpejt rritet floku) per te drejtuar rrenjet...

Une vete i kam pasur floket kacurrela por kam nje vit qe i kam te drejta fale ketij trajtimi revolucionar....

Cdo gje e mire kerkon edhe sakrifica
procesi zgjat ca si shume pasi eshte i veshtire...zgjat te pakten 5 ore
Po te pakten 5 ORE, torture e di, por ne fund ia vlen

----------


## Rebele

Ja edhe nje foto 

me pare dhe me pas

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ene un pak a shum kacurrela i kom dmth harxhoj koh qe ti drejtojj 

na jep noi ide ku me e gjet ket japonin :P 

klejzi vetlla vet

----------


## Rebele

Milaniste 

Pyet parukjerin tend nese eshte ne gjendje te beje Japanese H.T. pak a shume cdo salon e ofron

per informacion me te gjere shko tek:

http://www.citycut.us/thermal_reconditioning

----------


## Delisios

Eshte pothuaj i pamundur

----------


## Rebele

> Eshte pothuaj i pamundur


per cfare arsye?

----------


## Leila

Sa te kushtoi Rebele?  :shkelje syri: 

Une kam kaq kohe qe e drejtoj flokun tim, sa qe edhe kur merr forma, tek fundet rrijne drejte... si bishta fshese.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Parukjeri im nuk e keshillonte kete stilin xhapan, me tha qe te shkaterron flokun.
Sado qe tani i kam shkurtuar shume floket dhe nuk kam ctu drejtoj mgjth jam kurioze te di per kete xhapanin... Ty Rebele, meqe e ke provuar, te eshte demtuar naj cike floku?

----------


## Rebele

Pershendetje,
Kjo ka qene tema e pare qe kam hapur dhe tani e kisha harruar.

Leila, cmimi varion nga $500-700 duke marre parasysh dendesine e flokut. Sa me i dendur te jete, detyrimisht duhet me shume kohe t'a trajtosh. Mua me kushtoi $550 per rreth 6 ore "treatment", pra roughly $100 ora. Eshte e drejte qe floku drejtohet aq shume saqe edhe mund te humbi elasticitetin-por kjo gje rregullohet duke perdorur "moisturizers" (prandaj dhe salloni i rekomandon)

Kaltersia, sic e thashe edhe me lart, nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe floku mos pesoi asnje demtim nga gjithe ai aplikim i thermal heat. Gjithsesi kimikatet dhe nxehtesia jane te atilla qe ta drejtojne flokun duke ruajtuar edhe cilesine e tij te meparshme. Une nuk shoh ndonje demtim tek floket e mi- javen e pare me rrinin ca si te ngrira por me kalimin e kohes u shtruan dhe tani e kane ri-mare cilesine "levizese", pra s'jane te ngrira. Rendesi per mua ka qe floku (secila qime) e humbet tendencen te sperdridhet, dua mos formuar kacurrela. 

Gjithashtu nuk rekomandohet lyerja e flokeve direkt pas trajtimit- me duhej te prisja 1 muaj para se te beja highlights.

----------


## FLORIRI

> ar.
> 
> Leila, cmimi varion nga $500-700 duke marre parasysh dendesine e flokut. .


Je ne metro ti?Me cfare merresh ti moj goc?

----------


## Rebele

> Je ne metro ti?Me cfare merresh ti moj goc?


po pse ne metro duhet te jemi t'i bejme keto gjera??   :djall sarkastik:  
Te vetmet gjera per te cilat kam shpenzuar ka qene Mini Cooper-i dhe floket (rrobat, bizhute, mobiljet, zbukurimet, .... i marr me kursim) duket si i kam prioritetet  :ngerdheshje: 
me car merrem??? une studente jam, punoj part-time kamarjere prandaj leket s'i pres me gershere por 
mospelqimi i flokeve ne formen e tyre orgjinale(kacurrela) ishte i mjaftueshem te merrja keto masa.

Pastaj treatment-i zgjat 1 vit; po te llogarisesh sasine e hair products qe do perdorje ne vend te tij, po aty i bie monetarisht.

----------


## korcaprincess

halle halle kjo bote. Un mundohem ku e ku ti bej floket me onde ose kacurela se kam baby fine hair, shum te drejta dhe te buta, kurse keto i drejtojn floket kacurela !! why ?? floket kacurela kan bukurine e tyre!! mund ti drejtosh iher ne sa kohe, thjesht " to change" but u guys dont have to do it often. Floku kacurel esht shum i bukur per mendimin tim. Nejse, we all want ato qe nuk i kemi, dihet ajo pun lol :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

> halle halle kjo bote. Un mundohem ku e ku ti bej floket me onde ose kacurela se kam baby fine hair, shum te drejta dhe te buta, kurse keto i drejtojn floket kacurela !! why ?? floket kacurela kan bukurine e tyre!! mund ti drejtosh iher ne sa kohe, thjesht " to change" but u guys dont have to do it often. Floku kacurel esht shum i bukur per mendimin tim. Nejse, we all want ato qe nuk i kemi, dihet ajo pun lol


eshte i bukur (ndonjehere e tregon femren me te eger lol ) por mua personalisht me hante shume kohe ne krehje. Gjithashtu gjate periudhes se veres thith nxehtesi, gje e cila e shkakton te fryhet. Keto ishin arsyet kryesore qe mora vendim t'i drejtoja per kohe te gjate. 

Xhanem varet edhe nga dendesia e flokut (bah, gjithe ajo ngarkese-- mjafton per te mbushur nje jastek te tere   :Mos:  )

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

korcaprincess paskemi te njejten flok
edhe un si ty mundohem ti bej me onde por sme rrijn. me pelqejn shume floket kacurrela, nje shoqe ime i ka floket kacurrela, ka highlights ne disa ngjyra edhe me floket kacurrela o zot sa bukur i duket. ca me ba, te gjith duam ate qe nuk kemi.

----------


## shkodrane82

Tash floket e drejta dhe mua me pelqejne jashte mase,
pasi keto si tip kacurrelash ma kane shpif, kur cohem nga
gjumi nje ne koder e nje mal si antena hapen...
Shpesh here i kreh vete me tharse dhe furca dhe deri sa i 
laj diten e neserme rrine shume mire..
Por ne kete menyre te digjen shume, dhe te drejta
s'kam qejf ti kem pergjithmone  :i ngrysur: 
Por sa me shume ti krehesh aq me shume drejtohen me kohen,
ose kur i lyen shume.
FLoku im ka kene krejt kacurrela tash asht ba i perzier me te drejta
hajde mix hajde.. :ngerdheshje: 
Por ky lloj trajtimi qenka nice fare...
nje kushoja ime i ka floket krejt kacurrela te imta fare,
dhe ja kane ba ne Shkoder me 50$ per 1 vit krejt te
drejta me nje krem nga Italia.
Kush i do me cheap t'ja fusin nje xhiro ne Shkoder..:P

----------


## Mina

Kujdes, po vjen ne mode floku me onde!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Jam interesuar per kete produkt (thjesht per kuriozitet... se nuk dua
te ndryshoj flokun tim) .. dhe parukierja me ka then
qe eshte shume e demshme per flokun .

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Je ne metro ti?Me cfare merresh ti moj goc?


lol une po mendoja, mbase gabimisht ka shtuar nje 'extra" zero  :ngerdheshje: 

Eh do beja cdo gje per ti drejtuar vete, aq para sdo kisha guxim ti harxhoja per floket 

hmm ato qe kane floket te drejta duan ti bejn kacurrela, ato qe i kan kacurrela duan ti bejn te drejta  :sarkastik:  ...gjithemone mundohemi te kemi dicka qe skemi ^_^...une per vete jam munduar ti bej kacurrela, por me drejtohen menjehere  :djall me brire:

----------


## Era1

Une e kam flokun me onde dhe me pelqen shume floku im.
I drejtoje ndonjehere per te ndryshuar por me pelqen keshtu si i kam se me duket se mi pershtaten fytyres, tipit dmth me pershtaten mua komplet. Po ti bej te drejta pergjithmone do me duket sikur nuk jam vetja.
Kurse metodave te tilla nuk ju besoj shume sepse te gjitha kane efekte demtuese.

----------


## e_verdha

Fakti qe floket i kam natyralisht te drejta me ben te mos shkoj ne masa kaq radikale  :buzeqeshje:  
Mendoj si ti bej kacurrela per kohe me te gjate.

----------

